# My 1979 Ford 1900



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

1982 on left.....1979 on right. We've owned the 82 since new...kind of beat up...lol.









Just bringing it home...








It was in decent condition....


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

Work in progress








Trans top cover after...








trans top cover before








RF rim after








RF rim before








RF rim before








RF rim, tire had been filled with solid rubber....sawzall for the win...


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

Rear fender condition








Rear fender condition
























Had them media blasted, bottom pic is RR fender afterwards.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Looking Good...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Looking like some great work being done there!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U wouldn’t have an extra injection pump laying around would ya.??


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Are you doing both tractors?


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Can you do mine next?? just kidding ...nice work looks fantastic


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Sweet Shibaura made tractors for Ford. I do like those Japan tractors. So easy to work on. 

Keep the postings coming.


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Looking Good...


Thanks!


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

TractorRookie said:


> Can you do mine next?? just kidding ...nice work looks fantastic


Thanks...I'm still getting more pics to post of the during process.


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Sweet Shibaura made tractors for Ford. I do like those Japan tractors. So easy to work on.
> 
> Keep the postings coming.


Yes, good tractors....but parts are hard to come by...


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Sweet Shibaura made tractors for Ford. I do like those Japan tractors. So easy to work on.
> 
> Keep the postings coming.


I'll be posting more pics....thanks


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Are you doing both tractors?


No, the 82 is our getting work done tractor. I did have to repair the lower front part of the hood...it was rusted out.


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Looking like some great work being done there!


Thanks, I'm about 95% done....or maybe never done...lol.


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> U wouldn’t have an extra injection pump laying around would ya.??


Just sold the last one...guy offered me 50 bucks for it. Haha...just kidding...sorry no extras.


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

Rear wheel weights before....








sanding down...
















Painted...


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

One of the rear wheels. Following pics are of dismantled, sanding, painting parts, polished wheel bolts, coming home with new tires and mounting on the tractor.


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

couldn't add these to the other post (10 max) Coming home with the new tires and one mounted on tractor.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

VERY NICE WORK.!!!


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> VERY NICE WORK.!!!


Thanks!


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

Looks great, hope my 68 Ford 5000 looks that good one day


----------



## Ebb (Feb 15, 2019)

Dern my 1700 has a dent in seat where they pulled a tree on it. Left rear fender buckled at bottom where they was bush hog and backing up into edge of blackberry the bush hog was pushed up an back the pin came out and blade hit the tire - luckly- or it would of killed the boy.
Tire tube beat the rim out and blades.
Youngins not paying attention. Blow out patch wouldn't work on that hole . Ha ha


----------



## Observer82AB (Sep 23, 2020)

Very fine job!


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Looking like some great work being done there!


Thanks for moving the post!


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

Rusted out battery tray. I've never fabricated before, but I was pretty happy with the way the new tray turned out. I bought a Harbor Freight 30" metal brake to do the job.
At the time, I didn't have a spot welder, so I used a wire feed welder.









Rusted battery tray.








Comparing the tray....









Test fitting to make sure it's level, not welded yet.









pre-weld comparison

















Welded to the vertical brackets. A change was made somewhere between 1979 and 1982. The tray on the 82 sits right down on the frame, which also helps to rust out the lower front hood quicker. I did notice the battery sitting up higher, blocks the radiator on the 79. The 82 also has a taller radiator.

















Painted and installed.


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

Great job on the battery tray, paint job on the tractor looks real good


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

Ebb said:


> Dern my 1700 has a dent in seat where they pulled a tree on it. Left rear fender buckled at bottom where they was bush hog and backing up into edge of blackberry the bush hog was pushed up an back the pin came out and blade hit the tire - luckly- or it would of killed the boy.
> Tire tube beat the rim out and blades.
> Youngins not paying attention. Blow out patch wouldn't work on that hole . Ha ha


 .I can't say a thang.In my years of tractoring I done tore up a lot of stuff.Brothers in laws daddy told me he named his boy wrong .Should of called him Tare Up.


----------

